# "Commercial" Bob Cat



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

8hp Bobcat....sit down for this one..*.for $1300* 

_I need to start leaving my equipment outside so I can call it vintage...and order-me-up some "commercial" stickers to increase my profit margin by about 1000%_

:signlol:

This is the asking price you put when the Mrs. (and only the Mrs.) wants it gone. 




























> "Vintage Bobcat Snowblower with official commercial stamp!!!!! 8hp made of steel!!!! 1/4 inch thick steall blades that will not snap or bend!!! 1/4 inch thick steel hand made blade on the bucket brandnew!! Serviced by FNS Motors just recently!!!! 1,500 although i would not dare offer or even entertain to much lower!
> This machine will out live YOU!! And all newer machines made! Research it before offering!!! This is the engine machine made by World Famous engine makers Briggs & Stratton. Starts!! First Pull!! I have video and more photos for serious buyers. MACHINE IS GARAGE KEPT!!! "


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well now Ain't that just A Kick in the head.:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

"Put down your crack pipe and breathe in some fresh air". Now, welcome to Reality world. *NOW..* knock the $1k off and let's begin from there. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Must be the replacement Toro skids he's got on there that drove up the price.:icon_whistling:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

...and I thought the one for sale nearby was overpriced at $450.00


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Could be he fat fingered it...? (I HOPE!)


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

bad69cat said:


> Could be he fat fingered it...? (I HOPE!)


He's got $1500 in the text of the ad. That COMMERCIAL sticker must be made of unobtanium.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder what the price was when it sold new?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I wonder what the price was when it sold new?


A 1971 Toro 832 was the biggest, baddest machine of the time...and it sold for $480.

guessing somewhere between $340 and $440 based on this popular mechanics article.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow . . . . .


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

480$ from 71 gets 2800$ in 2016!! According to the inflation calculator I googled. Imagine this bobcat with that guy selling the 650$ tecumpseh. I think crack might just be where it's at.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I need some of this crack stuff - it makes things way more valuable! ;>)


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> 480$ from 71 gets 2800$ in 2016!! According to the inflation calculator I googled. Imagine this bobcat with that guy selling the 650$ tecumpseh. I think crack might just be where it's at.


...or maybe the inflated price is to possibly support that habit!? lol


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It appears to actually have been *sold*? . "This ad has been deleted by its author."


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> It appears to actually have been *sold*? . "This ad has been deleted by its author."


That or the drugs wore off.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

If it was garage kept, did the garage have a door?
Sid


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You said 1300, but his quoted text said 1500. Maybe someone saw the great deal at $200 off and grabbed it up. Or as you said, he showed the Mrs. that he was trying to sell it and after she confirmed he deleted the ad.

On the other hand, maybe he never really wanted to sell it to begin with, but figured if someone pays then why not.


----------



## robV (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah there is a 8hp close by me for 350.00. I am watching out for one but not a 350.00 one. lol


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

robV said:


> Yeah there is a 8hp close by me for 350.00. I am watching out for one but not a 350.00 one. lol


I got $200 in trade-in value for my 8hp, and I was trading it for another used machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You guys are sooooooo easy. It's not sold, it's not unavailable it's just moved next door to this ad he updated.

STILL 1,300 :icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg:

Bobcat Vintage COMMERCIAL SNOW BLOWER

He doesn't mention that it has chains but they are in the photos. 
Maybe they're what's driving the price up :smiley-confused009:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hmmm......now that i see the chains, wonder if i met him in the middle at $1400, could i possibly have those chains *AND* that special decal in my possession ?? if i got it, i would sell the rest of the machine for $150.


----------

